# Polish - bread



## Kasia (Dec 15, 2009)

In nowdays the food is very unhealthy. 
I invited You on the feast.

Let's talk about Home Bread:


HOME BREAD
*Components:*
** 500 g flour *
** ¾ glasse rye flour*
** 5 dkg yeast *
** flat tablespoon sugar*
** 2 or 3 flat spoons salt*
** If someone likes you can add a sunflower seed flax or pumpkin, siemie *
** as someone like you can add bran e.g.. 4 spoons*

*Implementation:*

*Dissolve sugar and yeasts in a glasse of warm water. Add 2 spoons flour. All pour to a bowl and mix it. Next, cover a bowl with a lid and leave this in a warm place to about 1 hour.*
*In the meantime combine flours and mix with salt - you can now add sunflower, pumpkin, flax, siemie/by liking). *

*When the yeast shoot up, mix them with flour. Pour some water, to give a mixture of consistency the dough. Next knead on the 10 minutes, if necessary, we add flour or water, so that the dough is not sticky.*
*Ready the dough again leave in warm place until double shoot up. In the meantime, oil roasting tin and warm up a oven to 200 degrees. The formed dough put into this roasting tin. You can springle the cake with caraway seed, sesame seeds. This dough in the roasting tin put into oven and you must bake about 1 hour. After hour, take it out and you can wet our bread. *
*Bon appétit.*


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome!
What do you mean by:
*"After hour, take it out and you can wet our bread. "*


----------



## Constance (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm not a bread baker, but don't you mist certain breads in the oven to make a crisp crust?


----------



## Kasia (Dec 15, 2009)

*Answer*



Wyogal said:


> Welcome!
> What do you mean by:
> *"After hour, take it out and you can wet our bread. "*


 
Hello!

"You must take your  bread from your oven 
and water its. "


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 15, 2009)

Something is lost in translation, as that makes even less sense. What are you watering? When I take bread out of the oven, I do NOT water it. Never heard of that, have no idea what you are talking about.
Just wondering...


----------



## Kasia (Dec 15, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Something is lost in translation, as that makes even less sense. What are you watering? When I take bread out of the oven, I do NOT water it. Never heard of that, have no idea what you are talking about.
> Just wondering...


 
..but it's true!  According the old Polish Recipe.  
My mother and grand-mother made this bread.
In nowdays I've been making too.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello Kasia.  While you're in the mood to share recipes perhaps you have a few for halushkis, kaposta and paper cakes?


----------



## Kasia (Dec 15, 2009)

*Real food*



justplainbill said:


> Hello Kasia. While you're in the mood to share recipes perhaps you have a few for halushkis, kaposta and paper cakes?


  Yes, but You must give me some time. I will translate my recipes. Ok?


----------



## Selkie (Dec 15, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Something is lost in translation, as that makes even less sense. What are you watering? When I take bread out of the oven, I do NOT water it. Never heard of that, have no idea what you are talking about.
> Just wondering...



I'm with you and was confused, so I did a little research and found a variety of recipes for Polish Rye Bread that use either water or milk at some point during the baking process (some at the beginning, some near the end) were they wet the bread and sprinkle fennel or sunflower seeds over it. The milk gives it a rich glow, even after it's baked, and water during the baking just makes it crusty.

I think this is what she is talking about - but I may be wrong.


----------



## Kasia (Dec 15, 2009)

*See you tomorrow!!*

I 'm going to bed because in my country is night.

I'm waiting for questions.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 15, 2009)

KRUSCIKI?
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Kasia (Dec 16, 2009)

*HruŚciki*



justplainbill said:


> KRUSCIKI?
> Sweet dreams.


 
They are deliciuos - *HRUŚCIKI* I can give You a recipe if You want


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 16, 2009)

Kasia said:


> They are deliciuos - *HRUŚCIKI* I can give You a recipe if You want


Outstanding!  Looking forward to that one.  Although we have a Polish grocery store just down the street from us I still miss my Great Aunt's homemade ones.


----------



## Kasia (Dec 16, 2009)

**



Cooking Goddess said:


> Outstanding! Looking forward to that one. Although we have a Polish grocery store just down the street from us I still miss my Great Aunt's homemade ones.


 
ok, I will call on my grandmother, She will give me a recipe


----------



## Kasia (Dec 17, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Welcome!
> What do you mean by:
> *"After hour, take it out and you can wet our bread. "*


 
It's my blog: www.foodfrompoland.blogspot.com


----------



## Kasia (Jan 4, 2010)

*correct*

Sorry, but until now I ' ve corrected my recipe for Polish Bread. You can see it on my blog.


----------



## aydenx (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice recipe, thanks. Gonna give it a try


----------

